# Tool Restorations >  Workshop Air Compressor Rebuild

## The Aussie Shed

Hi Folks, just did a bit of a rebuild on my workshop Air Compressor.
Basic stuff, but better than the crap on television.
Hope you like it.
Cheers.

----------

